
Graylog: Free and open source log management - handpickednames
https://www.graylog.org/
======
posguy
Huh, didn't know this existed, been using Elk for a while. Wonder how it
compares to Splunk (which I still have yet to try), the blogpost below covers
what it cost to ingest 250GB of logs a day with Greylog.

Apparently Splunk would be $160k a year for that kind of volume. Anyone work
with Splunk extensively care to comment?

[https://thehftguy.com/2016/09/12/250-gbday-of-logs-with-
gray...](https://thehftguy.com/2016/09/12/250-gbday-of-logs-with-graylog-the-
good-the-bad-and-the-ugly/)

